#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Acesso remoto ao mikrotik - solucao

## Raniel

Bem pessoal,
Muito que estão começando agora com o mikrotik tem alguma dificuldade em acessar um mikrotik que está atrás de outro e com ips diferentes. Fiz este post para auxiliá-los, pois é ensinando o que sabe que se aprende ainda mais.

Supomos que você tenha um ISP com alguns IPs válidos e que colocasse estes ips válidos para os mikrotiks, em caso de você estiver viajando, poder monitorar seu ap-mikrotik remotamente.

Nosso cenário é o seguinte:

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/albums...b714g03w8g.jpg

Partimos do ponto que seu servidor já estaja configurado para fazer nat e esta em funcionamento. Setaremos os IPs válidos para os mikrotiks da rede.

No Servidor primário:
Nossa conexao com a internet:
/ip address add address=192.168.1.2/mask_isp interface=ether1 comment="conexao isp"

1 - Nossa conexao com o mikrotik:
/ip address add address=192.168.1.3/mask_isp interface=ether1 comment="ip isp para radio1"

2 - Nossa conexao com a rede dos clientes:
/ip address add address=172.16.0.254/24 interface=ether2 comment="rede clientes"

3 - Nossa conexao com os mikrotiks
/ip address add address=10.10.0.1/28 interface=ether3 comment="rede radios"

Pronto, nossa configuração de ip já está feita.

Faremos agora o redirecionamento que permitirá o acesso direto da web para o mikrotik da rede 10.10.0.0/28:

4 - Para protocolo tcp que chegaram ao servidor:
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=23 

5 - Para protocolo udp que chegaram ao servidor:
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.2 protocol=udp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=23 

6 - Redireciona o acesso para o mikrotik:
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.3 protocol=tcp dst-port=8291 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=8291

Note: Se você estiver usando um Access Point, troque as portas de 23 e 8291 pelas do AP.

Para que a rede 172.16.0.0/24 tenha acesso ao mikrotik, temos que também setar ips desta rede para ele, como no exemplo temo apenas 13 rádios, deixe 13 ips livres para eles:

/ip address add address=172.16.0.10/24 interface=ether2 comment="ip isp_local para mikrotik2"

Em IP FIREWALL NAT, mude apenas:
a) dst-address=192.168.1.2 para dst-address=172.16.0.254 b) dst-address=192.168.1.3 para dst-address=172.16.0.10

Solução para quem usa hotspot ou pppoe:

Cria-se uma rede independente somente para o acesso aos mikrotiks e set estas configurações.

Bem pessoal,
Vou parando por aqui, e pedindo desculpas se faltou algo, mas poderemos discutir isto mais à frente e se já postaram antes.

Abaixo está as imgs do meu funcionando.

É isto aí,

Qualquer coisa...

----------


## Raniel

Como o meu foco não foi a rede local, vou postar um print da configuraçao que fiz envolvendo tanto acesso da internet quando da rede local:

IP ADDRESS LIST

# ADDRESS NETWORK BROADCAST INTERFACE 
0 ;;; FreireNET Server - Internet Service Provider
192.168.1.2/24 192.168.1.0 192.168.1.255 provider-server
1 ;;; FreireNET Server - NAT
172.16.0.254/24 172.16.0.0 172.16.0.255 server-network 
2 ;;; FreireNET Server - Radios
10.10.0.1/28 10.10.0.0 10.10.0.15 server-radios 
3 ;;; Radio - NET1
192.168.1.10/24 192.168.1.0 192.168.1.255 provider-server
4 ;;; Radio - NET1
172.16.0.10/24 172.16.0.0 172.16.0.255 server-network 



IP FIREWALL NAT

0 ;;; Redirecionamento - web -> server
chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=4040 
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=23 

1 chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.2 protocol=udp dst-port=4040 
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=23 

2 chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.1.10 protocol=tcp dst-port=8291 
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=8291 

3 ;;; Redirecionamento - network-> server
chain=dstnat dst-address=172.16.0.254 protocol=tcp dst-port=4040 
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=23 

4 chain=dstnat dst-address=172.16.0.254 protocol=udp dst-port=4040 
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=23 

5 chain=dstnat dst-address=172.16.0.10 protocol=tcp dst-port=8291 
action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=8291 


Qualquer coisa...

----------


## sergio

Porque ao invés de criar zilhões de regras de firewall para esses redir, simplesmente não criam um PPtP ou L2TP no gateway (acesso público) e a partir do mesmo, como estarão em rede local não tem stress.

Bem mais simples, prático e seguro.

----------


## Raniel

> Porque ao invés de criar zilhões de regras de firewall para esses redir, simplesmente não criam um PPtP ou L2TP no gateway (acesso público) e a partir do mesmo, como estarão em rede local não tem stress.
> 
> Bem mais simples, prático e seguro.


Não sei se foi observado, mas minha proposta aqui não foi acessar da rede com mesma faixa de ip e sim da internet para rede local e de redes diferentes num mesmo servidor para uma rede, que no caso, seria uma somente para os rádios e aps-mikrotiks.
Mas eu fiz este tópico de acordo com as necessidades que observei no forum, pois, há algumas perguntas, em tópicos diferentes, que perguntam a mesma coisa, então fiz apenas simplificar.

Valeu pela atenção,

Qualquer coisa...

----------


## sergio

> Não sei se foi observado, mas minha proposta aqui não foi acessar da rede com mesma faixa de ip e sim da internet para rede local e de redes diferentes num mesmo servidor para uma rede, que no caso, seria uma somente para os rádios e aps-mikrotiks.
> Mas eu fiz este tópico de acordo com as necessidades que observei no forum, pois, há algumas perguntas, em tópicos diferentes, que perguntam a mesma coisa, então fiz apenas simplificar.
> 
> Valeu pela atenção,
> 
> Qualquer coisa...


Mas é justamente essa a questão: se precisa acessar da Internet uma rede local (intranet), nada mais simples que um túnel, pois será membro desta rede local como se estivesse conectado fisicamente no mesmo barramento.

Ainda pode definir técnicas de bater na porta para tornar mais seguro o acesso.

----------


## cleivon

Boa noite amigo, pelo que estou vendo voce e muito bom no mk, tenho um ap com a seguinte configuração.
Uma Rb133 ligada no link como bridge em wds, tenho uma rb 333 com dois cartoes um para ap e o outro para receber o wds configurada como station wds, a segunda rb esta ligada a um servidor mk, então eu tenho nela duas bridge uma para clientes e outra para o wds, esta tudo funcionado, mais para eu acessar a rb que esta ligada ao modem e preciso desconectar o cabo e parar a net, pois o ip valido vem direto para o servidor,
pergunta como eu faria para criar uma regra no servidor, para que quondo eu estiver fora da minha cidade eu possa acessar as duas rbs.

abraço


sou iniciante no mk e no forum desculpe se perguntei no lugar errado..

----------


## Raniel

> ...pergunta como eu faria para criar uma regra no servidor, para que quondo eu estiver fora da minha cidade eu possa acessar as duas rbs.
> 
> abraço
> 
> 
> sou iniciante no mk e no forum desculpe se perguntei no lugar errado..


Você tem que ter faixas de ips sobrando, no teu caso, teria que ter a quantidade de ips válidos para cadas rb. A faixa de ip 192.168.1.x representa ips válidos no tutorial.
Você tem ips válidos sobrando?

Qualquer coisa...

----------


## renatocostas

> Boa noite amigo, pelo que estou vendo voce e muito bom no mk, tenho um ap com a seguinte configuração.
> Uma Rb133 ligada no link como bridge em wds, tenho uma rb 333 com dois cartoes um para ap e o outro para receber o wds configurada como station wds, a segunda rb esta ligada a um servidor mk, então eu tenho nela duas bridge uma para clientes e outra para o wds, esta tudo funcionado, mais para eu acessar a rb que esta ligada ao modem e preciso desconectar o cabo e parar a net, pois o ip valido vem direto para o servidor,
> pergunta como eu faria para criar uma regra no servidor, para que quondo eu estiver fora da minha cidade eu possa acessar as duas rbs.
> 
> abraço
> 
> 
> sou iniciante no mk e no forum desculpe se perguntei no lugar errado..


Se vc tiver ip´s sobrando basta fazer um redirecionamento de ip, é a solucao mais simples.

Renato Costa.

----------


## sergio

> ...
> pergunta como eu faria para criar uma regra no servidor, para que quondo eu estiver fora da minha cidade eu possa acessar as duas rbs.
> ...



Conforme, comentei, se ativar em PPP/PPtP, criar o perfil ou apenas configurar o default-encryption, criar um usuário, definir o IP que este usuário receberá no momento do acesso, este IP fizer parte da mesma rede local que utiliza nas RB (IPs privados, tipo 192.168.x.x ou 10.0.0.x, etc) estará em rede local, mesmo se estiver acessando da China.

Terá acesso a qualquer host da sua rede interna, como se nela estivesse conectado.

----------


## mson77

Concordo com comentário do Sergio.




Porém observo que está existindo a dificuldade de entender os serviços:

*ppp server**pptp server*

e consequentemente... o usuário lá na China... fazer um discagem:


*ppp client**pptp client* 
E esse computador... lá da China... precisa ter configurado uma dessas conexoes. Exemplo:

 
*mson77: Criar uma conexÃ£o VPN cliente no Windows XP*

para ingressar na rede interna do ISP como se fosse um computador "local".





Abraços,

----------


## renatocostas

se eu entendi a pergunta do caro colega o que ele quer apenas é digitar o ip do mk no winbox de qualquer lugar do mundo e acessar seu servidor pelo winbox, acho que não precisa complicar tanto para ele, o mesmo disse que esta começando agora.

ex.: eu tenho um link "embatel de 2 mb" nesse link tenho 16 ip´s eu redireciono cada ip para uma torre que eu desejo acessar, o bom que pra cada torre o acesso a internet tem um ip diferente, e eu posso acessar minhas torres de qualquer lugar do mundo.

Renato Costa.

----------


## Raniel

> se eu entendi a pergunta do caro colega o que ele quer apenas é digitar o ip do mk no winbox de qualquer lugar do mundo e acessar seu servidor pelo winbox, acho que não precisa complicar tanto para ele, o mesmo disse que esta começando agora.
> 
> ex.: eu tenho um link "embatel de 2 mb" nesse link tenho 16 ip´s eu redireciono cada ip para uma torre que eu desejo acessar, o bom que pra cada torre o acesso a internet tem um ip diferente, e eu posso acessar minhas torres de qualquer lugar do mundo.
> 
> Renato Costa.


Com certeza amigo,
Entendo que o Sergio quer simplificar, mas o meu tema aqui foi mostrar que ele pode acessar os ap-torres deles de qualquer lugar, da China ou mesmo de dentro de sua rede para redes diferentes.

O que eu quis mostrar foi que você mesmo estando na China ou na rede, pode acessar um ap-torre que que estiver em uma rede que ele criou somente para os aps, ex: internet(x.x.x.x) - servidor(192.168.1.2) - ap-torre(10.10.0.2) - rede-cliente(172.16.0.0/24).
Quis dizer que ele pode acessar o ap-torre 10.10.0.2 de qualquer lugar, mesmo que este lugar seja a China.

Obrigado amigo.

Qualquer coisa...

----------


## renatocostas

Eu entendi, eu so quis simplificar mais, porque redirecionar um ip válido é mais simples do que fazer um pptp.

São metodos diferentes para solucionar o mesmo problema, eu so acho o meu mais fácil.

Abraços,

Renato Costa.

----------


## sergio

> Eu entendi, eu so quis simplificar mais, porque redirecionar um ip válido é mais simples do que fazer um pptp.
> 
> São metodos diferentes para solucionar o mesmo problema, eu so acho o meu mais fácil.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Renato Costa.



Mas não existe redir para IP público.... configura o mesmo no host e pronto! no máximo um roteamento... agora redir para IP público nunca vi.

A questão do PPtP ou outro método qualquer de acesso autenticado e criptografado (L2TP, OpenVPN) é questão de segurança e simplicidade... seus hosts internos (caso de MT ou outro OS qualquer, onde rodam serviços como ssh, telnet, web, entre outros) não precisam ficar expostos à Internet levando "ferro" dia e noite sem parar (ai para segurar o "ferro" mais três milhões duzentos e cinquenta e oito mil regras de firewall... totalmente desnecessário)...

----------


## renatocostas

eu recedo da embratel 14 ip´s diferentes que entram no meu mk principal, eu redirecionei 3 para minhas torres e coloquei elas de cara para a internet, achei a maneira mais fácil de acessar minha torres.
Eu fiz e funciona o redir...

ps.: se quizer posto minhas configurações.

Abraços, 
Renato Costa

----------


## sergio

> eu recedo da embratel 14 ip´s diferentes que entram no meu mk principal, eu redirecionei 3 para minhas torres e coloquei elas de cara para a internet, achei a maneira mais fácil de acessar minha torres.
> Eu fiz e funciona o redir...
> 
> ps.: se quizer posto minhas configurações.
> 
> Abraços, 
> Renato Costa


redir é coisa de NAT... você fez roteamento... é como aquela velha pergunta: "como é que eu *jogo* IP público para meu cliente?"

você não joga IP... você faz roteamento.

----------


## lucianogf

pessoal..

estão entrando em um conflito que não terá fim.

estou vendo uma confusão, por alguns participantes do tópico, sobre o que é redirecionamento e roteamento.

Sergio, se puder, faça uma breve explicação sobre assunto, acredito que, com isso, o tópico terá mais encaminhamento.

----------


## renatocostas

Sim, em nenhum momento disse que nao tinha feito nat, apenas acho mais simples fazer assim, so em alguns casos que uso pptp. Acho que vc não entendeu direito, eu apenas coloquei a forma que estou usando para acessar as minhas torres, e estou compartilhando com o caro colega que pediu auxilio, agora como ele vai fazer so depende dele.

Abraços,

Renato Costa.

----------


## renatocostas

Em nenhum momento quis entrar em conflito com vc Sergio, so que acho mais fácil fazer o roteamento que fazer um pptp, e funciona para acesso externo normal.

Renato Costa.

----------


## sergio

> Em nenhum momento quis entrar em conflito com vc Sergio, so que acho mais fácil fazer o roteamento que fazer um pptp, e funciona para acesso externo normal.
> 
> Renato Costa.


Não estou entrando em conflito Renato... na boa... qdo vc falou em redirecionamento, para mim foi o mesmo que ouvir NAT... hehehehehe

Você fez roteamento, o que, no caso de apenas configurar o IP público no host é indicado. O que eu menciono é uma forma de fazer (pptp, l2tp ou openvpn) que acho ser a mais simples e _segura._

----------


## sergio

> ....
> 
> Sergio, se puder, faça uma breve explicação sobre assunto, acredito que, com isso, o tópico terá mais encaminhamento.



Sem tempo mano... hehehehehehehe... estou em treinamento de novo... Belém/PA.

Mas assim que der uma brecha aqui eu explico....

----------


## renatocostas

mais seguro concerteza, agora eu achei mais simples o roteamentopor ser mais rápido, e o bom é que amenizou um problema que eu tinha que quando uma pessoa baixava um arquivo no "rapidshare" tinha que esperar um século para baixar novamente, como cada torre estava recebendo um ip válido, só os clientes desta torre que esperavam, no meu caso matei 2 coelhos com uma cajadada.

Renato Costa.

----------


## rodrigorso

Boa tarde a todos,

Gostaria de saber se alguém pode disponibilizar algum matérial do Mikrotik "Avançado", sobre firewall, roteamento, filas ..., para aprender a fazer as regras.

A maioria coloca as regras prontas... gostaria do material.

Agradeço antemão.


Boa tarde a todos

----------


## renatocostas

Amigo é só procurar na pesquisa do forum, o amigo Mr. RG postou um topico sobre o assunto, é só procurar.

Mas qualquer coisa estamos aqui.

Abraços,

Renato Costa.




> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguém pode disponibilizar algum matérial do Mikrotik "Avançado", sobre firewall, roteamento, filas ..., para aprender a fazer as regras.
> 
> A maioria coloca as regras prontas... gostaria do material.
> 
> Agradeço antemão.
> 
> 
> Boa tarde a todos

----------


## cleivon

Ola amigos, agraçe muito a ajuda de todos, pois sou mesmo iniciante. e meu link e vivax o meu ip não e como o de muitos pois ele muda a cada conexão. mesmo assim eu pego ele e entro mo servidor de qualquer lugar. mais o problema e que antes do servidor ha duas rb e elas não tem ip valido, assim eu não consigo entrar nelas quando estou ate mesmo em casa, uma vez que estão entrado no servidor e o meu pc esta na saida, assim elas não aparecem quando rodo o winbox.
se alguem puder ajudar eu agradeço muiito, lembrando que sou iniciante e preciso de detalhes.

abraço a todos.

----------


## falcaobr

Olá colegas, saudações...

Acompanhando este tópico me deparei com algo interessante, mas não ficou claro.
Tendo um link dedicado Embratel, como acessar o AP que encontra-se após o server Mikrotik? 
Já testei diversas regras do forum, Wiki, etc, mas sem sucesso.
Até aonde entendi o companheiro renatocostas conseguiu por roteamento e o sergio, de outra forma. Poderiam passar o "bizu" para que eu e outros interessados possamos fazer o teste? 

Desde já meu muito obrigado.

----------


## Raniel

> Olá colegas, saudações...
> 
> Acompanhando este tópico me deparei com algo interessante, mas não ficou claro.
> Tendo um link dedicado Embratel, como acessar o AP que encontra-se após o server Mikrotik? 
> Já testei diversas regras do forum, Wiki, etc, mas sem sucesso.
> Até aonde entendi o companheiro renatocostas conseguiu por roteamento e o sergio, de outra forma. Poderiam passar o "bizu" para que eu e outros interessados possamos fazer o teste? 
> 
> Desde já meu muito obrigado.


Descreva a disposição de sua rede:
IP LINK
IP MIKROTIK
IP AP

Existe outra forma: procure isto nas minhas mensagens "acesso remoto ao mikrotik - avançado"

Qualquer coisa...

----------


## falcaobr

> Descreva a disposição de sua rede:
> IP LINK
> IP MIKROTIK
> IP AP
> 
> Existe outra forma: procure isto nas minhas mensagens "acesso remoto ao mikrotik - avançado"
> 
> Qualquer coisa...


Olá Mr. RG,
obrigado pela atenção,

minha rede funciona assim sem problemas, só falta o acesso aos APs:

Link Embratel: 200.172.xxx.xxx
Mikrotik Server: 192.168.200.1
AP1: 192.168.200.2
AP2: 192.168.200.3
AP3: 192.168.200.4

Já acesso remotamente o MK via winbox pelo IP fixo.
Tenho 16 IPs fixos.

Flw.

----------


## Raniel

> Olá Mr. RG,
> obrigado pela atenção,
> 
> minha rede funciona assim sem problemas, só falta o acesso aos APs:
> 
> Link Embratel: 200.172.xxx.xxx
> Mikrotik Server: 192.168.200.1
> AP1: 192.168.200.2
> AP2: 192.168.200.3
> ...


Olá amigo,
Já que tem 16 ips válidos, pode usar o que descrevi aqui ou usar o pptp.

Este tipo de conexão por pptp, ele cria um ponto a ponto entre o computador e o servidor mikrotik.

Dê uma olhada nestes e tendo dúvidas...
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-avancado.html

----------


## falcaobr

> Olá amigo,
> Já que tem 16 ips válidos, pode usar o que descrevi aqui ou usar o pptp.
> 
> Este tipo de conexão por pptp, ele cria um ponto a ponto entre o computador e o servidor mikrotik.
> 
> Dê uma olhada nestes e tendo dúvidas...
> https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-avancado.html


Olá Mr. RG,

consegui em parte... Conectei ao MK, mas não consegui entrar nos rádios. 
Sinceramente não sei o que errei!
Mas de qualquer forma fica meu muito obrigado pela explanação.

----------


## Raniel

> Olá Mr. RG,
> 
> consegui em parte... Conectei ao MK, mas não consegui entrar nos rádios. 
> Sinceramente não sei o que errei!
> Mas de qualquer forma fica meu muito obrigado pela explanação.


Posta suas regras e config de ip e routes para avaliação.

----------


## pwnet

bom dia sou novo no forum

necessito de um tutorial para usar o putty com o servidor mikrotik


obrigado


odair

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> usar o putty com o servidor mikrotik
> ...


Olá amigo,
É muito simples usar o putty para logar-se no mikrotik, basta fazer a mesma coisa de sempre: usuario e senha.

Se ficar meio perdido com os comandos, aperte tab em sequência que irá aparecer a lista de commands, e a cada diretório que você entrar, segue o mesmo passo.

Dúvidas...?

----------


## rogeriodj

Se não for pedir muito como faço pra criar um servidor pptp, e como eu conecto, pois ativei o servidor criei o usuario e senha, peguei meu ip e nada de conseguir conectar com o Windows Xp.

----------


## Raniel

> Se não for pedir muito como faço pra criar um servidor pptp, e como eu conecto, pois ativei o servidor criei o usuario e senha, peguei meu ip e nada de conseguir conectar com o Windows Xp.


Tá na mão:

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-avancado.html

----------


## rafaelrf

MR. RG você me ajudou com o Voip e meu ajudou e muito, mas ja li todos os tópicos e não consegui entender sobre a acesso remoto.

o meu mk está assim:

link adsl(velox) ip interno do modem ADSL - 192.168.254.254
ip do mikrotik - 10.1.1.1

Como eu faço para acessar o meu MK remotamente?

Agradeço pela compreensão e ajuda

Leonardo

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> 
> link adsl(velox) ip interno do modem ADSL - 192.168.254.254
> ip do mikrotik - 10.1.1.1
> 
> Como eu faço para acessar o meu MK remotamente?
> ...


Seguinte: 

Aqui eu descrevi com o ip real, vejo que no seu caso, o modem parece está roteado, se estiver você precisará criar uma DNAT no seu roteador.

Ex:
IP do modem: 200.120.1.3
IP interno do modem: 192.168.254.254
IP do mikrotik: 192.168.254.1

Para fazer o DNAT no modem irá usar a seguinte estratégia:
Ao acessar o $ip do modem na porta 23 ou mesmo 8291, o acesso será redirecionado para 192.168.254.1.

----------


## magrock

Criando um DDNS no changeip e pôr o MK para responder pelo endereço criado na conta
é muito simples !! criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL E O SCRIPT PRONTO) BAIXE OS 2.

NOTA :Embarrassment:  modem adsl é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!

NÃO TIRE AS ASPAS


```
:log info "DDNS: Begin"
 
:global ddns-user "NOME DE USUARIO CADASTRADO NO CHANGEIP"
:global ddns-pass "SENHA DO USUARIO CADASTRADO NO CHANGEIP"
:global ddns-host "NOME DO DOMINIO ESCOLHIDO NO CHANGEIP"
:global ddns-interface "LINK DA INTERFACE PPOE DA DISCAGEM DO MIKROTIK ex:pppoe-out1"
 
:global ddns-ip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddns-interface] address ]
 
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-lastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddns-lastip 0.0.0.0/0 }
 
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-ip ] = nil ) do={
 
  :log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddns-interface . ", please check.")
 
} else={
 
  :if ($ddns-ip != $ddns-lastip) do={
 
:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddns-host address=[:pick $ddns-ip 0 [:find $ddns-ip "/"] ] key-name=$ddns-user key=$ddns-pass ]
:global ddns-lastip $ddns-ip
 
 } else={ 
 
    :log info "DDNS: No change" 
 
  }
 
}
 
:log info "DDNS: End"
```

 
CASO PASSE ADIANTE NÃO REMOVA OS CREDITOS OK !!!

----------


## rafaelrf

> Seguinte: 
> 
> Aqui eu descrevi com o ip real, vejo que no seu caso, o modem parece está roteado, se estiver você precisará criar uma DNAT no seu roteador.
> 
> Ex:
> IP do modem: 200.120.1.3
> IP interno do modem: 192.168.254.254
> IP do mikrotik: 192.168.254.1
> 
> ...


Amigo Mr. Rg já esta configurado assim o meu modem/roteado só não consigo efetuar o acesso remoto digitando o ip público no winbox pois da o seguinte erro:

Missing RouterOS Winbox plugins

----------


## rafaelrf

> Criando um DDNS no changeip e pôr o MK para responder pelo endereço criado na conta
> é muito simples !!
> criarei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> 
> NOTA modem adsl é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo basado nestas informações, poste tembem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> 1º-vá até o site www.changeip.com
> 2º-siga até o signup.
> 3º-preencha com os dados requeridos, aceite os termos e crie a conta.
> ...



Não existe código nenhum em vermelho amigao

grato RF

----------


## magrock

> não existe código nenhum em vermelho amigao
> 
> grato rf


leu o tÍtulo do tÓpico: incompleto

eu ainda estou terminando 
grato

----------


## rafaelrf

> leu o tÍtulo do tÓpico: incompleto
> 
> eu ainda estou terminando 
> grato


olha como esta o seu título: *tem uma forma mais facil !!! COMPLETO


RafaelRF
*

----------


## magrock

> olha como esta o seu título: *tem uma forma mais facil !!! COMPLETO*
> 
> 
> *RafaelRF*


Cara voce sabe utilizar forums, pois voce chegou a ver a data ?, a alteração ? e os demais itens de edição ?
não né ! mas tá ai cara o link pra voce ir OK 

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-mikrotik.html

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal, vamos acalmar os ânimos por aqui.

Se o tópico seguir para caminhos indesejados será trancado.

valeu

----------

